# Green river, flaming gorge to swallow canyon



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f43/green-river-sections-b-and-c-camping-suggestions-50003.html

good info at this link (with map of unreservable camping area)


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Depending on the size of your group you might want to think about sites that are next to each other like Pine I and II (I think that’s one.). And some are a lot bigger than others like Red creek rapids. Some of them only have a couple tent pads. Also, some of the camps have toilets so that’s one less thing to setup. I know cottonwood does and a few others. Of course if you camp at the boat ramp campgrounds they do. We had a lot of trouble in C section looking for camps that had been overrun by tammys. It wasn’t too fun for us down there but there were a lot of bugs! You shouldn’t have any issue by then. 

I think taking out at Swallow Canyon is good, I don’t think you miss much doing the section from there to Swinging. Swallow canyon can be a really fun place for the kids to play in the water, by then it’s not super cold anymore and it’s just a long flatwater stretch with lots of gravel bottom shallows. Best thing to do is pick their brains at Trout Creek when you setup the shuttle and get the full lowdown.


----------



## iSki (Oct 11, 2005)

*Just ran it back in July*

We just ran it back in July. I would recommend getting cats paw and cottonwood. It is a quick walk to a pit toilet, which is better than setting up your own. Cottonwood has a nice pool for the kids to swim in if warm enough.

John Jarvie was an interesting stop for a taste of life in the old days.

The campsites on the map in C were very hard to find. Most were invisible from the river. The ones near taylor flat were pretty crappy. There is a campsite right after little swallow canyon called Lone Tree. That would by my recommendation if I was going to run Swallow. It was a little bit of a walk from the water, but one of the nicer sites with shade.

If you are going all the way to swallow canyon, I'd think about going through Swallow. It is a pretty float and you can take out right after the canyon instead of going to swinging bridge.


----------



## Jungle Jane (Jun 16, 2010)

Don't think you can go to swinging bridge anymore..didn't they make browns park a wildlife refuge? (PS..the first 8 miles is day section, but below little hole, (red canyon and swallow canyon) you can camp...I did a 2 boat late season duckie trip...lovely section...there's many camps for small group, with fire pans fresh cut stacked wood, raked tent sites, picnic tables, and a mint on your pillow in the morning! I didn't know the names of anywhere we camped...the trout will drive you nuts...so many, i snagged on with my lure in the back~!
Call the blm in vernal or usfsin dutch john. don't know if they leaves the mints in sept.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

I floated to swinging bridge three weeks ago. You can float and camp in the refuge, what you can't do is float into Dino without a Lodore permit.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Osprey said:


> I floated to swinging bridge three weeks ago. You can float and camp in the refuge, what you can't do is float into Dino without a Lodore permit.


You don't need a Lodore permit to take out at the Lodore ramp, but you do have to get a free "play permit" or they'll ticket you.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Wow I've never heard that. I thought the play permits were just for the split mountain section, but you're right, right there on the website. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Hey Zeus (Mar 19, 2007)

The ticket cost me $150.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

ouch, I would never pay it.


----------



## Hey Zeus (Mar 19, 2007)

I try not to argue with the federal gov. Surely you've heard the stories of Dino Rangers. I've not applied for a Dino permit since...Last time I applied it was $15....so in 10 years, I may.


----------



## wasatchnomad (Aug 11, 2014)

*B Section Camping*

I have done this stretch a few time... Some of my favorite sites along the B section are Jackson Creek and Pugmire pocket. If you have a big group and it is available you can double up on Grasshopper #1 and Grasshopper #2 as they are right next to each other. Cheers and have a good trip.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Be aware the A section boat ramp is a really busy place in the early morning as pro guides launch. They usually need to post a ranger or two to control the vehicle traffic. They literally want you on and off the ramp in under 5 minutes, the pros do it in under 1 min.

You really don't wan't to be there trying to rig for a multi day float in the crush. After 10:00 AM it gets a whole lot quieter. There is no parking down at the launch, no room for it. So you rig for launch in an upper parking lot and drive the trailered boat down to the ramp. In the off hours they don't mind so much if you need to park for a bit.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Some folks just launch an empty boat at the dam, do the 7 mile day float to Little Hole and load the gear there. Little Hole has lots of room, lots of ramps and lots of parking.

The John Jarvie Historic site on the B section is a fun stop. You can float right up to a little historic park with some early homesteader buildings, a water wheel and a small museum. The fly fishing on the A section is legendary, as are the crowds that come to enjoy it. There will be a lot of drift boats fishing the A section but they really thin out after 12:00 noon. Wade fisherman will be in the river all day long for most of the last 5 miles of the A section. Things thin out a lot below Little Hole. Flaming Gorge Lodge rents rafts and is a good source for parts and missing gear. They also provide shuttle services, including a 'trailer launch' service. The drive out of the C section is long and tough, so the shuttle is pricey.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Cicada(sp?) has a nice hike behind it to an abandoned ranch.


----------

